# Piccino pressure gauge 0.6bar??



## cafestop (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a brand new Piccino and I've noticed that the pressure gauge never goes above about 0.6 bar ... is this something to worry about??

I've not found it to hinder either the brew or steam capability but just curious as the spec. says that it should operate around 1.0 bar ...

The test certificate with the unit states a SWP of 1.0 - 1.2 bar but I'm clearly not getting anywhere near that.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

The steam pressure should be about 1.0 bar. If the machine is new it will be under warranty, I would suggest contacting your supplier or Fracino. The low steam pressure will result in extended milk frothing times, it may make it more difficult to texture milk correctly (micro-bubbles). If you do not make milk drinks it will not matter, i.e. it will not alter the brew boiler temperature.


----------



## cafestop (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Foz, interesting comments. The steam rate does seem "slow" and it's now around 0.5bar so gradually reducing. In terms of milk frothing (I do tend to make milk based drinks) ... my success rate for decent microfoam is very poor, which I put down to my newbie status with this machine.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

If it's anything like the Cherub / Ariete (HXs not DBs so quite different, but not all that different really) there will be an adjustable pressure sensor when you take the lid off. A black box with a very small yellow thumbscrew in my case. might be worth a quick check, maybe just in need of a small tweak?


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Mine was the same. They suggested I could fix it myself as suggested downthread, but after spotting the Torx TRs that prevent it, I sent it back and they did a full overhaul and it came back fine.

Still can't get decent microfoam most of the time but that's because I'm a bit rubbish.


----------



## cafestop (Mar 22, 2015)

The torx screws also dissuaded me/ I opted for the machine back to base option.


----------



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Not sure if the gauge really matters much with the working of the machine. I may have a small water blockage which means my gauge barely registers anything. I am still able to foam milk okay. Think it requires the water to be removed. Someone stated down thread? Any ideas?


----------

